# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  France, hyn ne fuqi ligji kunder mbuleses islame

## Qyfyre

Ne 11 prill ka hyre ne fuqi ne France ligji kunder mbuleses islame. Behet fjale per mbulesen e fytyres nga femrat, ku duken vetem syte. Femrat qe shkelin kete ligj do te gjobiten me 150 euro dhe te marrin disa klasa edukimi, ndersa ata qe detyrojne femrat te bejne nje gje te tille do te gjobiten 30,000 euro dhe deri ne nje vit burgim. Denimi mund edhe te dyfishohet nese detyrohet nje i mitur te mbulohet.

Policia eshte urdheruar qe mos detyroje asnje femer qe te heqi mbulesen e fytyres ne publik.

Rreth 61 persona jane arrestuar ne nje proteste te paligjshme kunder ketij ligji ne Paris.

Ne France jetojne rreth 5 milione myslimane por mendohet se jane vetem rreth 2000 femra qe perdorin kete lloj mbulese te fytyres.

France bans face-covering Islamic veil

France Begins Enforcing Full Face Veil Ban

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

Bravo keshtu duhet ... 

Emigrantet arabe duhet ti pershtaten kultures se shtetit ne te cilin jetojne ...
Diskriminimi gjinor edhe traditat kafshrore te pakten ne europe nuk kan vend . 

Te jeni te sigurt qe franca nuk do jet i vetmi vend , po do kete edhe te tjere .

----------


## policia911

bravo franca kshu duhet  te veproj edhe shqiperia boll me ferexhe
ai /ajo qe hapi temen e haroj te shtonte qe edhe 150euro gjob por edhe heqje te nenshtetesis

----------


## POKO

ninxhat me perxhe,e kan vendin vetem ne shkretirat e sahares e te afganistanit...jashte nga europa e jashte nga trojet shqipetare.

nese dikush e ekzagjirone me lakuriqsi,po te njejten gje be dhe kjo kulture me kto veshje prej mahlukati!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*plehrat E Kanë Vëndin Në Kosh !*

----------


## Qyfyre

> bravo franca kshu duhet  te veproj edhe shqiperia boll me ferexhe
> ai /ajo qe hapi temen e haroj te shtonte qe edhe 150euro gjob por edhe heqje te nenshtetesis


Nuk u hiqet nenshtetesia me duket

----------


## the admiral

> bravo franca kshu duhet  te veproj edhe shqiperia boll me ferexhe
> ai /ajo qe hapi temen e haroj te shtonte qe edhe 150euro gjob por edhe heqje te nenshtetesis


po nje franceze me prinder dhe gjysher franceze te ciles i teket te vishet si ka deshire???
edhe asaj i hiqet nenshtetesia???  :xx: 

as une nuk jam pro mbuleses integrale... jo per arsye feje apo kulture, thjeshte sepse nuk lejon identifikimin e personit...

sdq. shume zhurme per asgje... une e kam shetitur tere europen dhe vetem 2-3 here kam pare femra me veshje te tille.
france qe eshte shteti me komunitetin musliman me te gjere ne europe, numeron me pak se 2000 femra me veshje te tille...

----------


## Geri Tr

kur godet kosheren do te te sulen bletet,vete jane katandisur ashtu francezet,ky ligj te kishte dale me kohe dhe jo tashi po nejse,me mire vone se kurre

----------


## kleadoni

> *plehrat E Kanë Vëndin Në Kosh !*



C'koment me vlere!!  :me dylbi: 
Po ate shkronjen "p" te plehrat harrove ta vesh me te madhe???  :xx:

----------


## USA NR1

nuk jam kunder :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> C'koment me vlere!! 
> Po ate shkronjen "p" te plehrat harrove ta vesh me te madhe???


Faktikisht unë i bëra të gjitha me kapitale po forumi i mori ashtu siç i shef ti mor mishërimi i ironisë.

----------


## muslimani72

Tani pritni bombat ne metrote franceze

----------


## shefqeti

> Tani pritni bombat ne metrote franceze


Mu per ate edhe eshte pru ky ligj,te behet hallakame bota ,se edhe ashtu kshtu eshte kah shkon hallakame . Shekulli XXI ende njerzit njerzit nuk e dijn krijuesin e tyre .Per te ardh keq edhe shum shqiptar nuk e dijn konceptin e krijimit,krijuesit,jetes,vdekjes dhe jeten pas vdekjes . 
Shumica si ktu folin vetem cka ju flet televizori,e nuk e perdorin se paku 20% e trurit te vet . Sdi a do te jet 2012 apo dicka tjeter,nje po e di se njerzimi po shkon kah e keqja ,por do ta kemi si e kemi kerkuar .

----------


## muslimani72

po de ,ndalin mbulesen lejojne shkerdhimet ,pastaj nuk e din kush kend e ka babe ,kush kend nene e kush bije e djale, dhe keshtu evropa shkon ne degjenerim dhe kaos total moral dhe fundi eshte shkatrim .

mua personalish me ben mendja qe bombat neper kto metro dhe aeroportet i bej hallall

----------


## Geri Tr

> po de ,ndalin mbulesen lejojne shkerdhimet ,pastaj nuk e din kush kend e ka babe ,kush kend nene e kush bije e djale, dhe keshtu evropa shkon ne degjenerim dhe kaos total moral dhe fundi eshte shkatrim .
> 
> mua personalish me ben mendja qe bombat neper kto metro dhe aeroportet i bej hallall


rrofte sinqeriteti,ju verte qe e keni mendjen ''bombe'' fare  :xx:

----------


## RiGerta

A nuk jane shtetet perendimore ato qe predikojne demokracine dhe  parimet e multikultures?Natyrisht se jam kunder burkave,po qe veshjet kulturore/fetare te sanksionohen me ligj kjo eshte shovenizem.

----------


## AnaH_M

Behet mire......

----------


## muslimani72

Geri, mos ha shume se te ben tul e dhjame,i bashkangjitem mendimit te rigertes

Evropjanet ,apo me mire me thene krishti-ateistet flasin dicka tjeter ndersa punojne dicka tjeter,ate qe e flasin me goje asnjehere nuk e bejne ne praktike ,kjo eshte dy ftyresi dhe shume ftyresi..


Demokraci ,shprehja e lire e fjales ,shprehja e lire e mendimit ,shprehja haptas e perkatesise fetare ,praktikimi i fese  blla blla blla  ... lesh i thone kesaj

----------


## ximi_abedini

kur e gjith bota po e akuzon islamin per shqtypje te femrave eshte mir se po deshmohet e kunderta dhe qdo her po dalin ne shehs kurthat e tyre

une nuk jam per kete shami sepse kjo shami nuk eshte urdhres e prer nga zoti por nese ky eshte vullneti dhe deshira e ketyre femrave per te bart ket lloj veshje ather ne skemi te drejt tju mohojm nese ato paraqesin rrezik dhe nuk vrehe a jan meshkuj a femra ather le te shtojn policet femra qe ti kontrolloj por jo tju mohojn lirin

me quditi qe nje biznismen kish deklaru se te gjitha denimet qe do ju behen femrave qe bartin ket veshje do ti paguj

me vjen mir qe poshihet demokracia e te ashtuquajturave shtete demokrate

----------


## kleadoni

> Faktikisht unë i bëra të gjitha me kapitale po forumi i mori ashtu siç i shef ti mor mishërimi i ironisë.


Se dija qe forumi  i merr shkronjat ndryshe .... gjithsesi, "misherimi i metaforave", duhet t'a kuptosh qe komenti yt ishte i ulet.
Nuk kishe pse te perdorje nje shprehje te tille... edhe une jam pro ketij ligji, pasi mbulimi i tere fytyres nuk me ka pelqyer asnjehere, madje madje edhe mbulesa e kokes me shami nuk me pelqen, por kjo nuk me jep te drejte te ofendoj te tjeret apo te perdor fjala te tilla.

----------

